# PowerTop - keine Schätzung für Stromverbrauch

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen!

Mittlerweile läuft mein System (nicht zu letzt dank euch ;-) ) ganz gut und das meiste dürfte mittlerweile drin sein, allerdings wenn ich jetzt ans Feintuning gehe, stelle ich fest, dass powerTop nicht alles macht, was ich gerne hätte.

Ich bekomme zwar die wake-ups und die "Schuldigen" angezeigt, aber bezüglich Strom sagt powerTop mir folgendes:

```
Keine ACPI Stromverbrauch-Schätzung verfügbar
```

Vorher hatte ich schon eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich acpi installieren sollte, das habe ich auch getan, aber diese Fehlermeldung kommt trotzdem noch.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, danke,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bbgermany

Ist dein Gerät ein Laptop? Wenn ja, iirc funktioniert powertop nur im Batteriemodus (also keine Netzteil angeschlossen).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

...und, ich glaube, es muss auch eine Intel-CPU sein.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke für die Tipps, es ist eine Intel-CPU (P8700) und das ohne Netzstecker werde ich mal ausprobieren, aber gibt es denn echt keine Möglichkeit, das noch am Netz zu testen?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Danke für die Tipps, es ist eine Intel-CPU (P8700) und das ohne Netzstecker werde ich mal ausprobieren, aber gibt es denn echt keine Möglichkeit, das noch am Netz zu testen?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Schinkencroissant

 

Anscheinend nicht. Sobald ich das Kabel ziehe, fängt er an den Verbrauch anzugeben...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie soll er das denn auch mit Netzstecker drin machen? Der nimmt doch einfach 2 Akku Werte an verschiedenen Zeitpunkten und rechnet dann auf den Verbrauch hoch.

Das kann er mit Netzstecker nicht weil es ja immer mehr wird.

Sebastian

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

ich wusste einfach nicht, dass um den Verbrauch abzuschätzen einfach zwei Ladungszustände des Akkus verglichen werden. Die Schätzung hätte ja auch woanders herkommen können.

Damit wäre dann wohl alles klar,

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## firefly

powertop verwendet nicht den unterschied von 2 Ladungszuständen, denn bei mir zeigt powertop keine Zeitangabe an. powertop verwendet den aktuellen Ladungszustand und die aktuell vom akku bezogene energie zur Berechnung der Restlaufzeit mit der aktuellen Akkuladung:

wenn in der ausgabe von

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BATx/state (x = eine zahl von 0-9)

in der zeile "present rate" keine Angabe gemacht werden (wenn der laptop im battery modus läuft), dann kann powertop keine Berechnung machen

bei wird folgendes angezeigt:

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            0 mA <-- wenn hier != 0  dann kann powertop und andere tools die restlaufzeit recht genau berechnen.

remaining capacity:      7722 mAh

present voltage:         11100 mV

----------

